# Phoenix worms/Nutri Grubs



## andyh1302 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi

Was wandering if anybody knows anything about Phoenix worms or Nutri Grubs? I have seen them advertised as being good to use as a staple diet. 

I have a 3 month old Bearded dragon, who will only eat locusts, and i need to find him another food source before he bankrupts me. Can I use these these worms as an alternate staple or are they to be used in the same way as wax worms? 

How about Dubia roaches? Do people get on ok with these?

Also, is it normal for young beardies to completely ignore vegetables? I think I have tried every recommended fruit and vegetable I can get hold of with no success.


----------



## SHarte (Aug 27, 2009)

I've used dubias roaches in the past they were really good and easy to keep but they are also quite expensive, don't know anything about the other ones.


----------



## andyh1302 (Jan 5, 2010)

decided to buy some of the roaches, they cost about £12.95 for 150 of them. Is this good value compared to what you were paying do you remember? Or could i get better somewhere else?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i assume that is for small ones? i think it is a good deal  and if you buy a colony you could just breed your own live foods xD


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive heard the phoenix worms can be used as a staple...something to do with the calcium and blah blah in them...was very tired when i read this so cant remember where lol!! So my input wasnt very helpful really lol!! x


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i use nutri grubs for all my lizards and they love them they are small but very active and dont seam to climb out of the pots they are full of calicum and good feeders , i also sell them if anyone want any:2thumb:


----------



## andyh1302 (Jan 5, 2010)

what sort of price can you do them for? Sizes and quantities?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

there is a thread of mine under the food section
nutri grubs 100 medium £7, 150 small £7
butterworms 25 mixed sizes £5, 50 mixed £9.50


----------



## topscore (May 1, 2010)

Try feeding veg first thing in a morning at least half an hour before feeding any live food. We found this worked really well, also try a complete dry food for bearded dragons, exo terra do a good one for juvenile bearded dragons.


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

topscore said:


> *Try feeding veg first thing in a morning* at least half an hour before feeding any live food. We found this worked really well, also try a complete dry food for bearded dragons, exo terra do a good one for juvenile bearded dragons.


i have to do the same with my 2, they wont eat veg unless i give it to them 1st thing, lil buggers, gotta love them tho :flrt:

as for the other, i no nothing about them, gd luck : victory:


----------



## grasshopper (May 11, 2010)

Hiya,

Beardies seem to eat more veggies (and less bugs) as they get older so keep trying but I woouldn't worry too much at the moment.

Thanks,
Grasshopper


----------

